

App Developer Gives In To Lodsys In David-And-Goliath Patent Fight  - shatterproof
http://paidcontent.org/article/419-app-developer-gives-in-to-lodsys-in-david-and-goliath-patent-fight/

======
JeffDClark
I guess the uproar over the sleaziness of patent trolls, and Lodsys in
particular is over. A shame. I wish that these stories would stay in the news
and at the top of Hacker News everyday until a positive change to the system
is made.

